# Malibu X-factor



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i found a used one for a pretty sweet price (compaired to a new X-factor). it still will be costing me more than a new one made by someone else. ive read some reviews and everyone seems to like it. im not sure i really want to drop that knid of cash on a used kayak. anyone have any experience or thoughts on this? thanks


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Looks like great flat water boat. It is a Malibu so your getting a nice name brand yak, with a history of making good stable boats. 

If you are planning on fishing rivers and such , then this boat might not be the best option.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I would defiantly test it out before buying it. When I was searching for my first kayak I tested out the Malibu stealth 14 and the x-factor. I was really excited to test them and thought they would be the perfect kayak for me. I was really disappointed in them. First they did not feel very comfortable for my legs. If I remember right the center hatch sits high and hit my legs. It also paddled like a barge. I did try the standing test for stability and I could only stand for about 5 sec. if I was lucky. For a kayak that felt that slow in the water I thought it would be more stable. I did not have my GPS with me to check the speed but that is how it felt.

I was looking for a kayak for trolling and that kayak was not what I was looking for. It is also very long and may need a trailer. It did track good and have nice storage.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I bought my X-Factor online, sight unseen, in 2006 from a dealer in New Jersey. It is the only kayak I have ever fished from and I would have no problem buying another. I bought it for its stability and load carrying capacity. In 2006 they were rated for 600 lbs and now they are rated for 625 lbs. At 6'5" and anywhere from 220 to 275 lbs it has more than enough room for me or anything I want to bring along. I usually carry a milk crate and a 28 or 48 quart cooler in the tankwell. I can also fit two 5 gallon buckets w/lids in the front hatch area with room to spare if I wanted to haul camping gear. 

The X-Factor has made 6 or 8 trips to Florida where I fish the intracoastal waterway, the Destin Pass, and the Gulf of Mexico. Around here I normally fish the Ohio River and its tributaries. I've also paddled the Little Miami River and fished the Whitewater River in SE Indiana. It tracks very well and handles rough water. I paddled the Paddlefest event on the Ohio River a couple of years ago under less than ideal conditions and several touring kayaks dumped alongside me in the rough water.

The negatives about the X-Factor are it is big and heavy. They list the weight as 62 lbs which is probably a lie. I'd love to weigh mine to see how far they are stretching the truth. Its not unmanageable but it is awkward. I do manage to wrestle it on top of a Trailblazer and flip it upside down while getting it up there. 

If considering a used X-Factor make sure you check the seat supports inside the hull. I believe they made some design changes after 2006. On my boat there is a false scupper inside the hull which supports the seat. When I got the boat this tube was filled with some type of caulk for added support. It later cracked and caused a major leak which I had to repair. My boat was purchased as a "blem" so it was not covered by the lifetime warranty. The selling dealer had misrepresented the warranty on the "blem" boats but Malibu did send me a few trinkets when I had the problem.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the replys. ive read the weight is one of the things people dont like about the X-factor. 

what about a wilderness systems tarpon 12?


----------



## toy boater (Aug 15, 2008)

ezbite said:


> Thanks for the replys. ive read the weight is one of the things people dont like about the X-factor.
> 
> what about a wilderness systems tarpon 12?


I am looking for a new SOT yak myself. You might want to consider a Native MR12. Very similar to a tarpon 120 from the specs. I haven't paddled either yet though.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Thanks for the replys. ive read the weight is one of the things people dont like about the X-factor.
> 
> what about a wilderness systems tarpon 12?


Another one I tested out. I bought the tarpon 10 since I found it used. The 12 was much faster then my 10. But it was also less stable since it was not as wide as the 10. The 12 also had a little water come in the scupper holes but nothing major. It felt way faster then the x-factor. I really like the slide trax on the wilderness kayaks. I can fit my tackle box in the center hatch. The front hatch is hard to get to. The back you can fit most coolers. The seat is very adjustable and comfy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thanks i can get the tarpon $400 cheaper than the X-factor. think that might just be the way to go.


----------

